# No disrespect intended but......



## clamman (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to try hard to stay away from this forum. I just spent some time reading different threads, and they really bring me down. I'll stay on for another day or two to read this thread and possibly offer replies. I want to thank everyone for their advice during my very short stay. You have a great forum here, you really do. Thanks.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I am sorry you perceive them to be negative. I find that although the overall topic is depressing, I find comfort, as it helps me work through my feelings. I was a mess before I found TAM. Although my situation will not change, I have learned how to read people better, so in future relationships, I will not only recognize the red flags, but I will know how to react properly. Give it some time. You might make a friend or two.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Clam man, Did you leave her a$$ with that pipe dream from Morocco yet? That'll crash and burn sooner than later. Where will she be then?

Are you on the highway yet? Nothing like the wind in your face racking up the miles to clear your head. Keep your head up and the tires down. Good riding.


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry you have come to this conclusion. I have learned so much from reading different threads. And I'm much stronger going forward. Maybe you need to give it some more time and really apply what people are trying to tell you. All the best to you in your situation.


----------

